
GoDaddy Apology or Advertising Ploy? - dkroy
http://imgur.com/3pzWY
======
dkroy
The main reason this angers me is because it is no different than the spam
mail I get from them every week. It is just a thinly veiled attempt to make
more sales by making people think they could never get this discount
otherwise. This is no real apology, a real apology would be reimbursement for
past trouble, not necessary, but it would at least feel sincere.

